# Ramkahen



## arenalady (14. Juni 2011)

Flimmernde Hitze schlug Aham entgegen als er einen kleinen Raum unterhalb der Brücke über das Delta unweit von Ramkahen betrat. Dicht gefolgt von seinen zwei Gefährten Mahena und Kaja schob er sich in das heiße Verliess hinein.Sie mussten viele Treppen hinab steigen und wundert sich gemeinsam wie reich verziert der tunnelartige Raum war, der sich ihnen nach und nach erschloss.

Kaja war der Neugierigste im Dreiergespann und jeder der ihn kannte wartete nur auf den Tag, an dem sie sich Neugier des Jünglings böse rächen würde. Vorwitzig schritt er an den anderen Beiden vorbei und griff vorsorglich nach seinem Bogen. Seine Ausbildung als Marksmann hatte er schon vor langer Zeit abgeschlossen, wenn auch mit eher mäßigem Erfolg. Er zog seine Waffe vom Rücken und hatte seine Hand schon an einem der Zahlreichen Pfeile in seinem Köcher, doch es war bereits zu spät.
Ein katzenartiges Wesen auf vier Beinen erschien aus dem Nichts hinter ihm und bevor er sich bewegen konnte blitzte neben seiner rechten Flanke eine scharfe Klinge auf, die der Angreifer zielsicher in Richtung seines Bogens stiess und die Sehne der Waffe mit einem schnellen "Schnipp" durchtrennte.

Entwaffnet und sichtlich erschrocken wagte der Marksmann es nicht sich umzudrehen. Er wähnte einen Schurken in seinem Rücken und hoffte nun auf die Hilfe seiner Freunde, die er schön öfter in Anspruch hatte nehmen müssen. Doch Mahena und Aham standen wenige Meter entfernt, erschrocken bis ins Mark, ebenfalls unfähig sich zu bewegen. 
Mahenas Mund war ebenso weit aufgerissen wie ihre tiefblauen Augen. 
Vor Schreck hatte sie ihren Zauberstab fallen lassen, der sonst in brenzligen Situationen wie dieser Lebensenergie und rettende Zauber versprach.Auch Aham war ausser Gefecht gesetzt.Sein Schwert steckte unberührt in seiner Scheide und hing an seinem Gürtel herunter. 
Seine Hände hielt er schützend vor sein Gesicht und er schien unfähig sich zu rühren. Kaja kamen die Minuten der unmittelbaren Bedrohung vor wie Stunden. 
Das Geschöpf, dass ihm nun doch noch zur Hilfe eilte hatte er ganz vergessen. In einem atmenberaubenden Sprint zischte sein Begleiter, ein tiefbrauner Wolf die Treppe hinab und stiess sich mit einem kräftigen Sprung vom Boden ab. 

Ehe der katzenartige Angreifer, der noch immer mit gezogenem Dolch hinter Kaja verharrte und sich bereits als Sieger des kurzen Kampfes wähnte, reagieren konnte schnappte der Wolf nach seinem Hals und verbiss sich darin. Es schien als würde Kajas Begleiter in eine Art Schockstarre verfallen, denn er löste sich nicht mehr vom Hals des Angreifers. Sein kräftiges Gebiss bohrte sich unnachgiebig in das sehnige Fleisch des Katzenschurken, der nach wenigen Sekunden der schmerzlichen Umklammerung des Wolfes in die Knie ging. Kaja erinnerte sich in diesem Augenblick daran, wie wichtig es für einen Jäger war eng mit seinem Begleiter zusammen zu arbeiten, deshalb riss er seine Stangenwaffe vom Rücken und schlug nach dem Schurken. 
Glücklicherweise erwischte er  ihn mit dem stumpfen Ende zwischen den Augen und konnte ihn so zwingen aufzugeben. 

Leise klirrte der Dolch des Schurken auf dem Boden und blieb liegen.Kaja hatte Mühe seinen Wolf von dem Schurken zu trennen, denn er hatte sich fest in dessen Hals verbissen. Nur mit Hilfe seiner zwei Gefährten, die nun wieder zu sich kamen schaffte er es, seinen Begleiter aus seiner Starre zu lösen. Das braune Tier jaulte ein wenig und schüttelte seinen Kopf. Dann fand er sich wieder treu an Kajas Seite ein und schaute aus wachen Augen zu ihm rauf. 
"DUUUUUU!!!"hallte es durch den schmalen Raum und es war Aham, der da sprach. " DU Tölpel! Willst du uns alle umbringen?"Ihm war anzusehen wie entrüstet er war und wie sehr ihm der Schrecken des unerwarteten Angriffs auf Kaja noch im Nacken saß.Seine Brust hob und senkte sich mit seinem wütenden Atem."Wer hat hier das Schild Kaja?" zischte er und griff hinter sich an seinen Schild.Das schwere, prächtige Stück Schmiedekunst, versehen mit einigen Kerben und Kratzern aus zahlreichen Schlachtzügen liess sich nur mit viel Kraft von seinem Rücken wuchten, doch nun hatte er es in der Hand und wetterte weiter. " Ich habe das Schild, also gehe ich vorraus! Du immer mit deiner lästen Neugier!Irgendwann sehe ich deinen Kopf irgendwo aufgespiesst, aber erwarte dann bloss nicht, dass ich mein Leben riskiere um deinen schrumpeligen Trollkörper zurück in die Mauern von Orgrimmar zu bringen!" Aham tobte, es war deutlich, dass es ihm nun reichte. Dass eine Dame anwesend war, hatte er ganz vergessen, deshalb spuckte er vor lauter Wut auf den glitzernden Marmorboden unter sich. Als Mahena, die hübsche Blutelfe zu sprechen begann errötete Kaja. Er schämte sich sehr sie mal wieder in Gefahr gebracht zu haben und das sah man ihm genau an. "Kaja wir hatten doch darüber gesprochen, dass es schlauer ist Aham vorzuschicken. 
Er trägt Plattenrüstung und kann durch seine Ausbildung als Beschützer deutlich mehr aushalten als du in deiner netten Lederhose. Du könntest tot sein!" belehrte die mehr als tausend Jahre alte Frau den Troll. Sie schaute ihm fest in die Augen und strich sich ihre feurroten Haare aus dem Gesicht, die ihr zuvor leicht gelockt über die Schultern gefallen waren. Kaja antwortete ihr nicht, denn dazu war seine Scham viel zu groß. Viel mehr untersuchte er geknickt seinen ramponierten Jagtbogen. Seine Stangenwaffe, ein einfach gehaltenes Stück aus Stahl und Holt, fand durchs seine Hand ihren Weg zurück auf seinen Rücken. 
Er war so beschämt und verunsichert, dass er keinen seiner Gefährten anzuschauen wagte. Aham schien noch immer erbost und wütend. Sein Gesichtsausdruck, der aufgeregt und vorallem verkniffen war liess vermuten,was in seinem Kopf vor sich ging. Das er wütend war, macht den ohnehin nicht besonders attraktiven Orc nicht schöner. Im Gegenteil es unterstrich seine bösen Augen, die vielen Zornesfalten die sein Gesicht um Mund und Nasein tiefen Furchen teilten, das struppige, lange schwarze Haar, dass ihm glanzlos ins Gesicht hing und seine im allgemeinen eher harten Gesichtszüge, die den meißten Feinden schon bevor er seine Waffe gezogen hatte das Blut in den Adern gefrieren liessen.
Wortlos schritt er nun voran und beschritt weiter den Weg, den die drei einschlagen wollten, nämlich tiefer hinein in die Brücke, die Ramkahen auch als Staudamm zu dienen schien. 

Lange sprachen die drei nicht miteinander. Aham sagte nichts weil er wütend war, Kaja schämte sich weiter leise und Mahena war fasziniert von der prächtigen Wandbemalung, die sich ihren klugen Augen bot. Einzig der mutige Wolf war hin und wieder zu hören, wenn er in einer Ecke schnüffelte oder Kaja um etwas zu Fressen anbettelte.


____________


Wie diese Geschichte entstanden ist, kann sich ja sicher jeder denken.   

Namen der Beteiligten sind geändert xD


----------



## arenalady (15. Juni 2011)

Fast 100 Klicks und niemand möchte meinen Beitrag kommentieren?


----------



## Lysozyma (15. Juni 2011)

Die meisten waren wohl erschrocken über so viel Text. Schön geschrieben.


----------



## Trez (15. Juni 2011)

arenalady schrieb:


> Fast 100 Klicks und niemand möchte meinen Beitrag kommentieren?



Ich hab mir die ganze Geschichte nicht durchgelesen - Grund: Wall of Text
Füge ein paar Zeilenumbrüche ein und formatier das ganze etwas, lässt sich dann wesentlich leichter lesen.


----------



## Bloodstalker Il (15. Juni 2011)

Zwar schön geschrieben aber leider nicht schön geschrieben ^^
Bin beim ersten Anblick leider auch erstmal vom Stuhl gefallen aber an sonsten recht gut


----------



## Dalfi (15. Juni 2011)

Etwas schwer zu lesen, weil man ab und an in der Zeile verrutscht, aber wenn man sich durchkämpft wird man mit einer, wie ich finde, sehr schönen Geschichte belohnt.


----------



## arenalady (15. Juni 2011)

Ich habe es nochmal editiert.Hoffe es ließt sich nun besser.


----------



## Flymo01 (17. Juni 2011)

Hat mir doch gut gefallen. 

Weiter so. 

Flymo


----------

